# How to transfer video from camcorder to laptop?



## a-mi (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a Sony HDR-CX730E camcorder. I would like to transfer what I've filmed on the camcorder to my laptop so that I can make a DVD. But the camcorder doesn't have a DV output, so my firewire cable doesn't fit. And the USB cable that came with the camera only transfers pictures. Is it even possible to transfer what I've filmed to my laptop with this camcorder??


----------



## armstrong1830 (May 17, 2012)

HI ARMSTRONG HERE 
try the wires that came with it and go to the cams settings im sure there has to 
be a option to switch from or if not down load the cd the cam came with it should surely be there . hope i helped in some way ,by now


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what do you see in windows explorer when you plug in your camcorder via usb? If windows explorer, recognizes it, you may be able to open the folder, navigate to the video folder and just copy the video to the computer.


----------



## a-mi (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi!  

I read the manual one more time, and I figured out how to do it. It was as simple as plugging in the USB cable that came along with the camcorder and installing a software from Sony. 

But thanks anyway for the tips


----------

